

Ask HN: Any simple alternatives to the getsatisfaction.com widget? - idleworx

Are there any simple implementations of widgets that can be used which provide the basic [idea,question,problem,comment] feedback for small websites - ideally similar to the Feedback sidebar button.<p>getsatisfaction.com seems like a great product but it's too much complexity for a small webapp. I don't have a brand, nor a company, but a simple small webapp which I'm trying to build a user base for. Is there something like this out there or should I roll up my sleeves and do it myself?
======
qxb
Some suggestions in these Quora threads:

[http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-feedback-plugin-that-I-
can-u...](http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-feedback-plugin-that-I-can-use-for-
my-web-app)

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-website-feedback-
widge...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-website-feedback-widget-
available-for-free)

Or, a couple of jQuery examples (there are probably others):

<http://plugins.jquery.com/project/imfeedback>

[http://wpaoli.building58.com/2009/08/jquery-animated-
feedbac...](http://wpaoli.building58.com/2009/08/jquery-animated-feedback-tab-
thingy/)

------
idleworx
Found something close to what I need: <http://getbarometer.com/>

------
ForrestN
I've been thinking I'd like to build a simplified open-source version. It's so
simple, you shouldn't need to go through the complexity of getsatisfaction if
you don't need the whole custom community aspect.

~~~
idleworx
exactly my point

------
ig1
Kiss Insight

